# Devil Went Down To Jamaica-The Muppets



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 6, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3gIf16d0Tc



funny shit right here


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 7, 2009)

LOLZ

here's the vid without having to open a new browser window

[youtube]o3gIf16d0Tc[/youtube]


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 7, 2009)




----------

